# for - against



## Masood

Hi/Salaam,

Referring to a meeting proposal, how would you say in Arabic, 'for' and 'against'?

Is it _Ma'a_ (for) and _Dhud _(against)?


----------



## elroy

You can say موافق and غير موافق.

By the way, ضد is pronounced "D*i*d."


----------



## Mahaodeh

I've also seen ma3a and Dhid used.


----------



## ayed

Masood said:


> Hi/Salaam,
> 
> Referring to a meeting proposal, how would you say in Arabic, 'for' and 'against'?
> 
> Is it _Ma'a_ (for) and _Dh*i*d _(against)?


Yes, correct..or as Elroy said..


----------



## Masood

Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## Talib

Interesting because مع translates as "with" and in English we can say "I'm for this" or "I'm with you."

Whereas "for" usually corresponds to ل but I doubt that would be used in this case!


----------



## hiba

Talib said:


> Interesting because مع translates as "with" and in English we can say "I'm for this" or "I'm with you."
> 
> Whereas "for" usually corresponds to ل but I doubt that would be used in this case!



I agree with you. You will find things saying "Yes for President so-and-so.." in Arabic as "نعم ل..."


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,


may I ask you please to tell me whether the usage of *against* is correct in the following sentence 

The Chinese football players came to play *against* the Egyptians player.
جاء اللاعبون كرة القدم الصينيون للّعب ضدَّ اللاعبون المصريون


Please note that the scope of my exercise was to use the verb جاء so if possible I'd prefer to use it.


Thank you
Aurélien


----------



## إسكندراني

Although للعب ضد is used, it's better to say:
جاء لاعبو كرة القدم الصينيون لملاعبة اللاعبين المصريين


----------



## Arabic Guru

إسكندراني said:


> Although للعب ضد is used, it's better to say:
> جاء لاعبو كرة القدم الصينيون لملاعبة اللاعبين المصريين



It seems odd!
الملاعبة والمداعبة شيء آخر معروف


----------



## dkarjala

Arabic Guru said:


> It seems odd!
> الملاعبة والمداعبة شيء آخر معروف



ماذا عن: جاءوا لمواجهة اللاعبين المصريين؟


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نلاعبهم أي نواجههم في مباراة
ليست مرادف للمداعبة فحسب


----------



## Arabic Guru

dkarjala said:


> ماذا عن: جاءوا لمواجهة اللاعبين المصريين؟


It's fine. But, as you see the above text is weak, I think it's just for educational purpose. 
In ordinary life, in journalism they say: يلعب ضد، يواجه، يلتقي نظيره when two teams are going to play against each other.



إسكندراني said:


> في مصر نلاعبهم أي نواجههم في مباراة
> ليست مرادف للمداعبة فحسب


If you see that ملاعبة or لملاعبة is fine, it's up to you.


----------



## Bakr

Arabic Guru said:


> If you see that ملاعبة or لملاعبة is fine, it's up to you.



أفترض أن السؤال يتعلق بالعربية الفصحى أو على الأقل العربية التي نستعملها الآن..وليس بلهجة من اللهجات، لن أجيب وأقول باللهجة المغربية نقول..لأن السائل يريد جوابا مختصرا مفيدا بالعربية وليس بلهجة من اللهجات..وكثرة المعلومات واللهج باللهجات سوف تجعله يتيه ولا يعرف ولا يفرق ما بين العربية الفصيحة واللهجة


----------



## cherine

أتفق مع القائلين بأن "الملاعبة" لا تُستخدم في الفصحى بالمعنى المقصود في السؤال. بل نستخدم: يلعب ضد، يلعب أمام وأيضًا يلعب مع فريق آخر.


----------



## Bakr

هناك كلمات أخرى لدى المعلقين الرياضيين..كأن المباريات حرب داحس والغبراء..ولكن أظن أن علينا الاكتفاء بما هو متداول ومفهوم لدينا نحن العرب بعيدا عن لهجاتنا..وعدم الخلط ما بين العربية واللهجات وإلا سوف نزيد الطين بلة لمن يريد تعلم اللغة العربية ويعلم (أو لا يعلم !) بأنها من أصعب اللغات !ـ


----------



## إسكندراني

It never seemed non-standard to me before. Especially since it follows the standard form مفاعلة
In dialect I'd choose لعبناهم or لعبنا قصاد not لاعبناهم
At any rate, sports terminology is rather in need of standardisation (and completion) in Arabic.


----------

